# What's in a name ?



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

So let's say Trump were to be hit in the head by a golf ball this weekend and when he woke from his coma he had a terrible desire to retire to Mexico.

The name on his passport / birth certificate / all his documentation is Donald John Trump. His mother's maiden name was MacLeod.

Now he arrives in Mexico and they hand him a form asking for his Name / Father's name / Mother's name. How should he complete that form ? Donald / Trump / John ??

The name on his Mexican driver's licence is Donald John Trump ____
The name on his RP credential / CURP is Donald John Trump

One thing that has caused us a little trouble over the years is the address on our comprobantes. CFE (in my name) has a certain format and Telmex (in my wife's name) has another format. At some point in the past the name of our Colonia changed. Neither company wants to change our information. We do from time to time receive physical mail and both address seem to be acceptable for Correos.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

For utilities, it doesn’t really make a difference what version of the name, or even what name appears. For official documents, it is best to use the name on the birth certificate. Foreigners who don’t have their maternal surname as part of their official name can leave the maternal surname blank when filling out forms.
So,
Nombre(s): Donald John
Apellido paterno: Trump
Apellido materno: [leave blank]


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

maesonna said:


> For utilities, it doesn’t really make a difference what version of the name, or even what name appears. For official documents, it is best to use the name on the birth certificate. Foreigners who don’t have their maternal surname as part of their official name can leave the maternal surname blank when filling out forms.
> So,
> Nombre(s): Donald John
> Apellido paterno: Trump
> Apellido materno: [leave blank]


Thanks for that.

I just checked our CURPs at this link :
https://consultas.curp.gob.mx/CurpSP/inicio2_2.jsp

And that is how they handled it - and since we got our CURPs at INM I assume that is the way they handled it as well.

I KNOW that recently when I was completing the request for our police letters for SRE that is NOT how I handled it. And the woman at SRE made a point of saying that if there is a T which is not crossed they will reject the letter...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

CURP alpha-number number put an X where anyone who does not legally use their mother´s maiden name.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> CURP alpha-number number put an X where anyone who does not legally use their mother´s maiden name.


Correct - my CURP number has 2 X's.

Here is a link to the algorithm used to generate a CURP :

https://consultas.curp.gob.mx/CurpSP/html/informacionecurpPS.html


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lat19n said:


> Correct - my CURP number has 2 X's.
> 
> Here is a link to the algorithm used to generate a CURP :
> 
> https://consultas.curp.gob.mx/CurpSP/html/informacionecurpPS.html


Thanks for posting that. I never noticed that the six digits in the middle were my birth date.


----------

